# Alfa 159



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont know about anybody else...But i think this car is stunning! The touring version in white is a thing of beauty in my eyes!

Cant wait to see if I can insure one when my insurance comes up for renewal!

Anyone got any advice on these, or Alfa's for that matter!?

Discuss..!


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes. I run a 159 Ti and a 156 Lusso. Both are absolutely fantastic cars. Let people believe the myths, and bag yourself a charismatic, beautiful and enjoyable car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's basically a vectra/ssaab9-3 in a nicer looking dress, mostly bosch stuff underneath and a fiat engine.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bigmc said:


> It's basically a vectra/ssaab9-3 in a nicer looking dress, mostly bosch stuff underneath and a fiat engine.


Didnt know this.

I drive a vectra at the moment funnily enough!

Its a gorgeous car though!

I bet even though its the same as the Vectra/Saab, i still get mu trousers pulled down on insurance!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It's basically a vectra/ssaab9-3 in a nicer looking dress, mostly bosch stuff underneath and a fiat engine.


Really?
I did'nt think the Fiat group had any ties to General motors.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> Really?
> I did'nt think the Fiat group had any ties to General motors.


Prettyu sure they both own shares in each other. The "premium platform" is the base for the vectra, saab 93 and 95 and Alfa 159 and probably a few others.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Prettyu sure they both own shares in each other. The "premium platform" is the base for the vectra, saab 93 and 95 and Alfa 159 and probably a few others.


I knew Saab shared the same platform but no the alfa - everydays a learning day on detailing world!. What fiat engine is it then? Realiable?


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

A chap at work has one and it is stunning. Beautiful lines, curves and angles. I love it, except the wheels. Will see if I can find an example of the wheels.

Saw a shiny red one (looked well looked after) and it was just gorgeous from all sides.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm sure its only the diesels that are shared between fiat/saab/alfa and Vauxhall, they are very nice looking cars and seem to go the distance, i'd go for red with tan leather or black with red leather mmmm, brera's are nice too.


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

It has these










But would look better with something bigger and less 'cluttered'?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

RobW said:


> It has these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like them either, they also do like a twin spoke style, i dont like them either...

These are the ones i'd want http://www.carsuk.net/the-name-is-alfa-alfa-romeo-159-limited-edition/


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

davies20 said:


> I dont like them either, they also do like a twin spoke style, i dont like them either...
> 
> These are the ones i'd want http://www.carsuk.net/the-name-is-alfa-alfa-romeo-159-limited-edition/


Yep. Would have them. Have seen one with some deep 5 spoke 18's or 19's (maybe after market) and looked the danglies.

The mechanicals of the engine are the same between SAAB, Vx and Alfa but I think the ancillaries *sp* are different.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

It's highly possible as fiat and gm did a lot of work together i know the g punto and corsa are the same platform engines most defnitely are fiat units


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its not a Saab 9-3 / Vectra underneath - yes some components are shared but no more so than an XF shares some componenets with a Discovery

Pretty solidly built but very heavy which dulls performance and handling - I'd still have one over an A4 / 3 series etc purely because they have a character / style that most cars can only dream about


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

blueevo2 said:


> Yes. I run a 159 Ti and a 156 Lusso. Both are absolutely fantastic cars. Let people believe the myths, and bag yourself a charismatic, beautiful and enjoyable car.


The "myths" surrounding unreliability and build quality are by and large fact, based upon customer/owner reviews.

Charismatic? Yes.

Beautiful? Not quite....

Enjoyable? When it's all working as it should, yes.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Its not a Saab 9-3 / Vectra underneath


Yes it is.

The 2.0 JTS/TS pterol engine isn't FIAT either, strictly speaking. It's based upon the Lampredi unit originally desinged for Lancia and used to huge success in the Turbo variant found in the Integrales, Themas and Dedras etc.

The 3.2 and 2.2 petrols are Vauxhall engines.

If you buy Alfa - think deep pockets/long arms. I'm not slagging the brand (having owned them since 1994), but I speak from (often bitter) experience!

http://www.topgear.com/uk/alfa-romeo/159/road-test/2.0-jtdm-lusso


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

The 159 is neither a GM nor Saab under the skin.

The (saloon) 9-3 and the Vectra sit on the Epsilon platform, which the 159 does not use. GM/FIAT developed the "premium" platform collaboratively, with major input from Saab who were owned by GM at the time. Despite this, no GM or Saab model was put into production on the "premium" platform; only Alfa Romeo continued with it. GM moved instead to the Epsilon II platform, on which it launched the Insignia. Saab launched the new 9-5 on the Epsilon platform as well. The old 9-3 is nothing to do with the 159.

The 2.0 JTS engine is a previous generation engine that was fitted to the 156. The 2.2 and 3.2 do share components with GM engines, and are fitted to the 159. The Top Gear link relates to the 2.0JTDM engine?

Owner's views are often ignored here in the UK. Sadly, what we usually hear are the views of the press. When owners were asked, Alfa came equal to VW and Toyota in the UK JD Power survey 2011 click here, and in Germany (same JD Power survey, in 2009) Alfa ranked second place alongside Mercedes Benz click here.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

blueevo2 said:


> The 159 is neither a GM nor Saab under the skin.
> 
> The (saloon) 9-3 and the Vectra sit on the Epsilon platform, which the 159 does not use. GM/FIAT developed the "premium" platform collaboratively, with major input from Saab who were owned by GM at the time. Despite this, no GM or Saab model was put into production on the "premium" platform; only Alfa Romeo continued with it. GM moved instead to the Epsilon II platform, on which it launched the Insignia. Saab launched the new 9-5 on the Epsilon platform as well. The old 9-3 is nothing to do with the 159.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that they're esentially the same car - obviously not identical.

The JTS is the same engine as the TS with a different head derived from the Lampredi unit going back to the Lancia's as I mentioned earlier. The 2.2 and 3.2 are both Vauxhall engines which are almost identical to those shared with Alfa Romeo.

Alfas are by and large fragile, expensive and costly. Take for example the 36k or 3 yearly interval for the cambelt changes, at about £400+ from a dealer. Add another £140 for a variator and a further £60 for a water pump.

All cars have quirks and issues - Alfas more so than others. That's why I buy Older, FSH low milers.


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> So what you're saying is that they're esentially the same car - obviously not identical.


No.

I'm saying that the 159 does not share a platform with any current or past GM or Saab product. There was some joint development, but that's as far as it went.

In terms of fragility, I must have been lucky over the last five Alfas I've owned.

Nowt more to say on this.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

blueevo2 said:


> No.
> 
> I'm saying that the 159 does not share a platform with any current or past GM or Saab product. There was some joint development, but that's as far as it went.


Wrong.

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090504/COPY01/305049866/1057

They also share the same 2.2 and 3.2 petrol plus the 1.9d in various guises.

No TS engines (1.4 Eire only, 1.6, 1.8 or 2.0) shared with Vauxhalls though.

Nothing further to add. Case dismissed (in my favour).


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090504/COPY01/305049866/1057


What?

The article mentions future / replacement 159 models. The current 159 is not on a GM platform.

I give up.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

blueevo2 said:


> What?
> 
> The article mentions future / replacement 159 models. The current 159 is not on a GM platform.
> 
> I give up.


Yes it is! A 159 is a Vectra and it's not even a posh FIAT any more. Anyway, I thought you'd already said that you'd already said enough.

Unless I got my platforms mixed up.........


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes - you have your platforms mixed up - the 159 shares nothing with the Vectra apart from the Fiat developed 1.9 diesel engine

The 3.2 engine in the 159 uses a Holden (GM) block but shares nothing else


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The 3.2 v6 sounds lovely:argie:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Yes - you have your platforms mixed up - the 159 shares nothing with the Vectra apart from the Fiat developed 1.9 diesel engine
> 
> The 3.2 engine in the 159 uses a Holden (GM) block but shares nothing else


Rubbish. They're Vectras.

It shares the same engines, electrics and engine management systems too..............


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Rubbish. They're Vectras.
> 
> It shares the same engines, electrics and engine management systems too..............


Google it mate.

I think you'll find you are wrong.

Everything I can find on the net says that the only other models to use the same platform as the 159 are the Brera and the Spider.

GM and Saab helped develop the platform and retain rights to use it but have never produced anything using it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most manufacturers utilise many common components from suppliers, electrical systems, gearboxes, 4 wheel drive system components, hybrid components etc - does not make them the same though

Is a Range Rover deemed the same as a 5 series because it shares some Bosch components and a ZF gearbox?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Stevoraith said:


> Google it mate.
> 
> I think you'll find you are wrong.
> 
> ...


I'd invite you to do likewise.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Most manufacturers utilise many common components from suppliers, electrical systems, gearboxes, 4 wheel drive system components, hybrid components etc - does not make them the same though
> 
> Is a Range Rover deemed the same as a 5 series because it shares some Bosch components and a ZF gearbox?


No idea, I wouldn't entertain anything from British Leyland.


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes it is! A 159 is a Vectra and it's not even a posh FIAT any more. Anyway, I thought you'd already said that you'd already said enough.
> 
> Unless I got my platforms mixed up.........


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No idea, I wouldn't entertain anything from British Leyland.


Red cloverleaf, ignorant git

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

bruce900;526497
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

For those with an IQ above 50 lol
The 159 platform was developed by Saab for use on its new premium 9-5 also to be used for Thema, Vectra and Alfa.
Saab went bust so didnt use it, Gm couldnt afford it so used a cheaper alternative, only Alfa got to use this premium chassis.
The Jtdms are Alfa turbo diesels.
The 1750 tbi is Alfas petrol engine, and the 2.2 and 3.2 petrols are gm blocks with Alfa Romeo heads.
Talking of heads...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This is a 6 year old thread....


----------

